# Click jacking



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The newest Facebook threat tricks users into “liking” a page within Facebook, then suggests that page to your friends. The “liked” page may contain malicious links to non-secure sites outside of Facebook. It also damages the security of your reputation by posting to your profile that you “liked” this page, when in reality you never did.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yet another reason why I should not be on Facebook thanks Siobhan. I never did understand all this poking and writing on walls anyway.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

get invited to facebook all the time, but won't use it. A bit too public for me and not as secure as the owners of it would have you believe. I even left Friends Reunited, because they have linked up with them


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*

Hi All

If some could write about computer use in terms that normal users could understand then so many people would be a lot safer.

Today it's Facebook what will it be tomorrow? but you can bet that the scum you want to trick and con you are working on things right now. There is a link below that gives some advice. 

I have a Facebook account but i do no longer take part. 

One good tip whatever site you go on or try for example this site you will find in the address bar at the top of the page http://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=331356 if it does not say Expatforum.com it's not Expatforum.com so what is it? 

Get into the habit of looking at the address bar because on day a site may say click this link and it's the address bar that gives you the first clue.

http://ca.huji.ac.il/services/security/donot.shtml

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

peterfc said:


> hi all
> 
> if some could write about computer use in terms that normal users could understand then so many people would be a lot safer.
> 
> ...


too true


----------

